# CORS w/o Heart Cath



## asnelling (Aug 21, 2008)

I am looking for the CPT codes for a coronary angiography w/o  a heart cath.  Anyone???


----------



## PSloss (Aug 21, 2008)

Reply about the coronary angiography question.  As a former cardiac cath lab nurse the coronary angiography is the same as a heart cath.


----------



## dimmitta (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree with PSloss, the coronary angiography is the same as a heart cath. However, you still need to know which cath code. If the dr crossed the aortic valve and entered the left ventricle then use the 93510. If the aortic valve was not crossed then use cpt 93508 with the coronary angiography cpt's of 93556 and 93545. Hope this helps!


----------

